
More Than Half of Coffee Species Are in Danger of Extinction - myinnerbanjo
https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/environment/a25917401/wild-coffee-extinction/
======
oriettaxx
I just had a chat some days ago to an Ethiopian import-export manager.

He said:

"our core business is importing building materials (this is how we make money)
but to be allowed to do so our national bank makes us exports goods so to be
able to have USD to be used to import: I mean, if we want to import 500K USD
of building material, first we need to sell Ethiopian goods abroad for 500K
USD: how do we do it? by selling coffee!"

coffee? yes!

"The weird outcome of this is that we end up selling ethiopian coffee abroad
without making any profit, so to be sure to sell it, and so to be sure to have
the USD necessary to buy building materials, which is where we make money"

So, Ethiopian coffee can be purchased abroad with a price that is about its
cost!

This is very bad since, as a minimum:

1\. No proper coffee exporters can survive, due to very low margin

2\. Ethipia ends up selling its coffee without making any money

can Coffee producers survive?

